# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Saturday Night at Home

## Dennis

Heirloom tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, extra virgin olive oil, 12 old balsamic vinegar, basil.
 

Grilled Flank Steak marinated in olive oil, garlic, shallots, and Rosemary. 

 


Perfection

----------


## JEK

No Wellfleets?

----------


## Dennis

> No Wellfleets?




My fishmonger says Lake Michigan is over-fished for oysters.

He's trying to source some from Lake Erie.

----------


## MIke R

I'm sick of Wellfleets..after a couple hundred, it gets old anyway....

I love grilled flank steak..looks magnificent

----------


## Dennis

> I love grilled flank steak..looks magnificent




Me too.

I was a bachelor over the weekend and I was told to "eat cheap". Flank steak fits that bill.

The salad cost more than the steak.

----------


## MIke R

yeah...especially when you marinate it....there is a guy in a little shop here who sells a marinated flank steak that you can take home and grill, and I cant for the life of me figure out what he uses, and he wont tell me....and it is out of this world good

----------


## Dennis

I love flank steak. Lisa, not so much. That's why I made it this weekend.

This was really a paste of olive oil, garlic, shallot and rosemary that I threw in the food processor.

Salt the meat then rub the paste on both sides.

It sat in the 'fridge while I pretended to be a golfer Saturday afternoon.

You wipe the paste off then grill.

Really fantastic flavor.

Nice Old Vines Zin to wash it down.

Store bought Key Lime Pie and Navan.

then ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## andynap

WE are having london broil tonight and this is the recipe I use every time- can't make a mistake

Bloody Mary London Broil  

Serves 6 
Total preparation time: 40 minutes, plus 30 minutes to 2 hours for marinating before grilling  

INGREDIENTS 
 2 cups tomato juice 

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce

3 tablespoons prepared commercial horseradish

3 tablespoons dry sherry

2 teaspoons crumbled dried marjoram

1 teaspoon crumbled dried basil

1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

3-1/2 pounds london broil, about 1-1/2 inches thick, trimmed

Vegetable oil cooking spray   


DIRECTIONS 
 1. Stir together the tomato juice, Worcestershire sauce, horseradish, sherry, marjoram, basil and pepper in a small bowl. 
2. Place the steak in a single layer in a glass or ceramic dish. Spoon the tomato juice mixture over the meat, spreading to cover. Turn the meat to coat the other side. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or set aside at room temperature for no longer than 30 minutes. Turn the meat once or twice and return to room temperature if refrigerated before grilling. 

3. Prepare a charcoal or gas grill. Lightly spray the grill rack with vegetable oil cooking spray. The coals should be moderately hot to hot. 

4. Lift the meat from the marinade and discard the marinade. Grill the steak for 8 minutes. Turn the steak and grill for 7 to 10 minutes longer for medium rare, or until it reaches the desired doneness. 

5. Let the steak rest at room temperature for about 5 minutes before slicing on the diagonal into thin strips.

----------


## Dennis

Everything sounds great except the name.

----------


## andynap

LOL- this recipe is from Lobels butcher in NYC and I have nothing to do with the name.

----------


## MIke R

> Store bought Key Lime Pie and Navan.
> 
> then ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



you know how much Navan is in MarcheU???



11 freakin euros........sickening eh?

----------


## MIke R

I'll try it Andy...I usually just soak it in balsamic and EVOO....lots of garlic and Wooster sauce

----------


## andynap

Flank steak usually has no fat to soften it- the tomato juice and horseradish do that instead breaking down the fibers- the rest is just flavor.

BTW- I never saw Navan in Match- Marche has it for 11 E? Wow.

----------


## fins85258

My father used to do a 7-Bone roast on the grill after two days of marinating in this "Pre-Digestive Fluid". Since it take 2 days I use a tupperware container that has a waffle iron pattern on both the bottom and the top to keep the meat from full contact with the bottom. Flip the meat or container every 12 hours.

Make this 1 day in advance and hold in an old  mayonase jar in the 'frige to let it combine.

Works well with a +/- 4 to 5 lb cut about 1 1/2" thick

2   Cup  Red Wine garlic vinegar
1   Cup Olive Oil
1/2 Cup  A-1 or Hinze 57 or Worcestershire - any one
1   tsp  unsalted meat tenderizer
1   TSP  dry minced onion
1   TSP  Italian Seasoning
2   tsp  Garlic Powder
1   TSP  liquid Smoke
1/2 tsp  Black Pepper
1   TSP  Dry Parsley
3-4 TSP  Dijon Mustard
1/8 tsp  Paprika
1/2 tsp  Celery salt
1/2 tsp  Garlic salt

It's great for Tri Tips also

----------


## andynap

> 7-Bone roast



What cut is that? I normally do not marinate any meat unless it's one of the tougher cuts.

----------


## JEK

It is plenty tough -- a roast from the chuck.

----------


## andynap

Right- at 7 bones my guess is it's pretty big too so 2 days marinade sounds good.

----------


## JEK

One bone that is shaped like a 7.

----------


## Dennis

The Google:

----------


## JEK

also known as the center cut pot roast and the chuck roast center cut

----------


## andynap

I guess you need an imagination to make it look like a 7. I looked it up- not a big piece of meat. 2 days is a long marinade.

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

Right ??

----------


## fins85258

Well give it a try, I think you will be surprised

----------


## andynap

Problem is- I never saw that cut of meat. Maybe I wasn't looking.

----------


## fins85258

Ask your butcher to cut one for you

----------


## JEK

May be a regional thing. My sister is Sacramento raves about tri-tip roasts and you never see them back East.

----------


## fins85258

http://www.jumpingcowgelbvieh.com/BeefCuts.aspx

Take a look at this link for all cuts and where they come from

----------


## andynap

Ah short ribs I get- so the roast is close. I butterfly my ribs and put a rub on and grill them.

----------


## CREGGERS

Lobels has the most incredible steaks. I'm going to try this recipe this week, sounds great.





> LOL- this recipe is from Lobels butcher in NYC and I have nothing to do with the name.

----------


## GramChop

menace.....looks and sounds delicious!

----------


## fins85258

You might want to try one of these new cuts

----------


## CREGGERS

I'm making this tonight Andy, I'll report back.

Craig





> WE are having london broil tonight and this is the recipe I use every time- can't make a mistake
> 
> Bloody Mary London Broil  
> 
> Serves 6 
> Total preparation time: 40 minutes, plus 30 minutes to 2 hours for marinating before grilling  
> 
> INGREDIENTS 
>  2 cups tomato juice 
> ...

----------


## MIke R

Tonight.....

Wellfleets oysters  and a fresh mozz, tomato, basil salad for apps

Fresh swordfish kabobs on the grill...

Grilled  marinated eggplant

Corn on the cob

Dessert I will take a walk into town for something good which strikes my fancy

----------


## andynap

I hope you brined those kabobs.  :p  We are having a filet roast stuffed  with Blue cheese butter , corn picked today and cherry tomatoes from my garden, fresh mozzarella from the store. LOL

----------


## JEK

> I hope you brined those kabobs.



Mike was too pressed for time to brine. We tried them again last night -- thicker steaks 1.5 inches and I did them 6 minutes per side. Perfect! This is a real keeper of a recipe.

----------


## MIke R

no brine, but Andy I am going to try it....cant judge it until I try it....I am melting my lime cilantro butter concoction in a saucepan as I write this and will baste the swordfish before it hits the grill

----------


## KevinS

> I am melting my lime cilantro butter concoction in a saucepan as I write this



Me too.

I just ate a cherry tomato from the plant on the deck, and I'm loving the aftertaste that's hanging on in my mouth.  I've got some fresh ciliegine mozzarella to go with  the tomatoes.

----------


## MIke R

my dinner was magnificent.....perfect....accompanied by a bottle of Whispering Angel of course....now I need to go into town and find me some dessert...
girls come tomorrow....need to clean up

----------


## KevinS

I went with a bottle of Cakebread Sauvignon Blanc. No dessert, unless you count an extra cherry tomato that I snagged off of the deck.

----------


## Theresa

Kev,  

Next time try Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc.  Let me know what you think.

----------


## MIke R

Kevin turned me on to Cakebread Wine one night when we were all at Front Street for dinner....nice

----------


## KevinS

Theresa,

I'll give it a try.  Many of the NZ Sauvignon Blancs have too much of a Lemongrass flavor for my taste.

Mike,

That was the Chardonnay.  The Sauvignon Blanc is good too, and easier to find, but the Chard is by far the better of the two.

----------


## JEK

I've been a fan of Cloudy Bay for about as long as they have been in business.

----------


## Petri

We learnt to like sauvignon blanc while doing a private wine tours around Casablanca Valley in Chile.  We didn't drink much white vines before that.  Those tours were one of the highlights, sitting next to the vineyard with the owner & winemaker, eating some local cheese, drinking their wines and chatting about this and that.  Here in Finland the top country of origin for wines is Chile.

The taste continued in NZ and we did a semi-private tour around Marlborough, including Cloudy Bay.  While the big names were familiar from home, it was surprising to find local small wineries that tasted much better than the big names, including Cloudy Bay.  The latter had the best marketing, though.

It's been interesting to grow the sauvignon blanc taste from the french to the chilean to the new zealand.

----------


## smason3

Cloudy Bay is one of our favorites too. We don't really drink Chardonnay.

Interesting that Chilean wines are so popular in Finland.

----------


## Petri

> Interesting that Chilean wines are so popular in Finland.



When looking at the top sellers, the wines that sell hundreds of thousands of bottles a year in our small country (5 million people), the winners are usually the one with reasonable price and good, easy quality.  Chile among some other countries are pretty good at it.  Spain used to be the favourite.  The top selling wines are from the big Gato Negro, Vina Maipo, Cono Sur, etc..

While the "bulk" rules the statistics, it brings the country closer to the wine industry and we got some pretty good top-end Chilean wines available as well, reasonably prices due the government monopoly on alcohol.  A company buying 2 million bottles  from Cono Sur don't have problems reserving some of their top wines as well (A part from having similar competition from swedish Systembolaget and norwegian Vinmonpolet;-)

----------

